# Vongola's Positive thoughts



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

Vongola Quotes V1

• There is no problem, the problem only exists in the mind.

• Who I am cannot be define by my thoughts or emotions.

• Who I am cannot be define by external sources.

• FORGET approval, I will be myself and be indifferent to any outcome.

• I value the opinions of myself more than the opinions of others.

• I don’t wait for things to happen. I MAKE them happen.

• Forget the past, I am the NOW that shapes my future.

• I will accept all my short comings and work on those which I wish to improve.

• Forget living up to other people’s standards. I create my own.


Vongola


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice! Do you repeat these throughout the day?


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

yep but i have found just repeating them is not enough. You have to actually put them into practice untill they are internalized as beliefs. 

I am still in the process of doing this but i have come along way by following this method.

Hope this helps 


P.S i have quiet a few more of these quotes, so let me no if your interested and ill post some more during the week

Vongola


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Helpful quotes
Thanks for the positivity


----------

